# Female ENTP, 8w7. Yo.



## taxiecabbie (Oct 24, 2013)

I've actually already started picking some brains here in other forms, but I figure I should do the nice introductory post as well. So, hello.

The short-short: I'm from the United States, where I've lived in eight states, but I've also lived in Kyrgyzstan and Japan as well. I speak three languages quite well, and one half-assedly (never had too much reason to master Kyrgyz), and I run multiple businesses on the side when I'm not teaching English/administrating at English-teaching schools. 

I tend to alternate my work life with stints in English teaching and then more attention to my businesses, depending on what I'd rather do at the time. It suits me. The businesses range from selling jewelry to writing content to SEO to web design to whatever makes me money and whatever I feel like doing. I did build one of my businesses up to where it was worth a couple million USD, but then got out because it became way too much of a beast to run. 

In my free time I enjoy whiskey, cigars, and really thick history books. I ride motorcycles (Yamaha Radian is my current ride), and I love cooking. I used to play rugby, but now I went back to playing soccer since my health insurance isn't as good as it used to be and I'm not 20 anymore.

That's about it. I'm also pretty loud. Not screechy loud, but when I talk, you hear me through walls. Good for public speaking, less good for secret-telling. I'm not much into secrets, though.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings taxiecabbie and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum taxiecabbie. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

taxiecabbie said:


> I've actually already started picking some brains here in other forms, but I figure I should do the nice introductory post as well. So, hello.
> 
> The short-short: I'm from the United States, where I've lived in eight states, but I've also lived in Kyrgyzstan and Japan as well. I speak three languages quite well, and one half-assedly (never had too much reason to master Kyrgyz), and I run multiple businesses on the side when I'm not teaching English/administrating at English-teaching schools.
> 
> ...


Interesting bio. Welcome fellow ENTP. I see you are typical 8 ENTP  I'm one of the rare 9s . Avatar rocks by the way


----------



## Sybyll (May 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum :happy:


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello and welcome, I am also a female ENTP 8w7....or at least I used to be 8w7 until the whole enneagram fiasco became too confusing, as psychology usually is. The fact that you've lived in other places and experienced different cultures is intriguing


----------



## TootsieBear267 (May 30, 2014)

You sound very awesome and I would love to hear more about you and your interesting life. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)




----------

